# Ricketts Point Sat 4/11/06



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Sorry for the late notice, I'm considering a Ricketts point session on Saturday morning, launch at BYC about 8am - I have to get Squidette to the airport by 7am, so I think I'll throw the yak on the roof and hit Ricketts for a few hours on the way home. Ideally I'd like to launch earlier, but I'd rather be fishing than sitting at home wishing I'd made the effort. :wink:

I'm desperate for a few more pinkies on plastics before I'm Canberra-bound. All welcome


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2006)

I'd be in it, but I'll be spending my time trying to raise governmental awareness of global warming tomorrow, because apparently they still don't get it. Tomorrow is an International day of action (events simultaneously taking place in 48 countries, including various cities in Aus). Its called Walk Against Warming. The website is listed below for anyone interested.

http://www.walkagainstwarming.org/


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

An excellent cause 5th - I won't be able to make it, I've got lunchtime plans


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Good luck to both of you


----------

